
Unpacking HP Printer Firmware Updates, Part 2 - sobermanman
https://jsof-tech.com/unpacking-hp-firmware-updates-part-2/
======
myself248
Wouldn't be bad to have the word "printer" in the title here, HP makes or has
made a laundry-list of different hardware.

Although now I wonder, how much might different divisions of a megacorp have
their own firmware packing procedures, or do they try to unify? Hmm.

~~~
dang
Ok, we've put printers up there.

------
inglor
Hey, cool stuff -I think these are the same people in defcon:
[https://www.blackhat.com/us-20/briefings/schedule/#hacking-t...](https://www.blackhat.com/us-20/briefings/schedule/#hacking-
the-supply-chain--a-previously-fixed-vulnerability-haunts-tens-of-millions-of-
critical-devices-19493)

------
icefo
Reading part 1&2 I wonder how many people at HP tried to simplify that process
and juste gave up.

It's probably pretty invisible for the developer if he has the "firmware
creation pipeline" working on his machine but that's layer over layers of
legacy stuff and the added complexity probably led to some nasty bugs.

------
yjftsjthsd-h
Cool post, but I don't think this is really a "Show HN";

> Show HN is for something you've made that other people can play with. HN
> users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread.

(
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)
)

This isn't a Show HN, it's "just" a blog post.

~~~
dang
Thanks! We've taken that out of the title now.

Also, please don't put things like "Part 2 in the series is up" in the title
when submitting an article. HN readers are not fond of marketing noise, and
the site guidelines ask you to use the original title, except when it is
misleading or linkbait.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

Also, it's generally not good for HN to split blog posts into series, let
alone 4 part series. The later parts rarely get as much attention as the
earlier ones, and we penalize follow-up submissions because they are
repetitive:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20follow-
up&sort=byDate&type=comment).

~~~
sobermanman
Thank you for the feeback and guidelines! We understand, respect and share the
deep dislike for any marketing noise. In this case we do believe that each
post in the series is a stand-alone post with its own clear value to the
community.

We will refrain from sharing the next parts in the series, and come back to
share the full series when completed.

